# Ok What did you inspect?



## cda (Nov 5, 2015)

"""""It was only later that partygoers learned they had been minutes away from entering a registered toxic-waste site the city’s Buildings Department somehow approved for the festivities."""""

Thousands of revelers were ready to party the night away at Brooklyn’s biggest Halloween bash — and then something really scary happened.

Firefighters showed up at 11:55 p.m. and shut down the entire shindig, citing safety concerns.

The disappointed crowd, estimated at 4,000 or more, was gathered outside the old Nuhart plastic-manufacturing facility in Greenpoint awaiting the midnight opening.

It was only later that partygoers learned they had been minutes away from entering a registered toxic-waste site the city’s Buildings Department somehow approved for the festivities.

A lawmaker who represents the area is now calling on the state attorney general to investigate the entire “pop-up” party industry, which is spreading in festive neighborhoods like Greenpoint, Williamsburg and Bushwick.

“Organizing a large-scale party of this nature at this location is akin to having a pool party in Newtown Creek,” Assemblyman Joseph Lentol (D- Brooklyn) said in a letter Wednesday to Attorney General Eric Schneiderman. “The thought that over 4,000 people were approved to be in an old industrial building . . . without a sprinkler system installed, defies all rational judgment.”

A company named Cityfox teamed up with the music Web site Resident Advisor to throw the Halloween bash.

A community-advocacy group, Neighbors Allied for Good Growth, said the FDNY shut down the party because there were no sprinklers or fire-extinguishing equipment on site.

The property is contaminated with liquid plasticizers and petroleum, according to the state Department of Environmental Conservation.

But Cityfox still scored a permit from the city Department of Buildings, Lentol said.

Buildings officials said Cityfox got the permits by submitting an “inaccurate and incomplete permit application.”

“The department is investigating,” a spokesman said.

In a statement posted on Facebook, Cityfox claimed it had checked the building for any violations in city records and had found only “one minor heating-related violation that was not applicable” and had no idea there were toxic materials to worry about.

The company said it would refund admission tickets, which started at $50.

“We were compliant with all permitting or ready and able to address any concerns, used certified flame-resistant fabrics, and we were issued no summons for violations,” the company said.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 5, 2015)

*Wow*:banghd:banghd

Dbl wall banger....


----------



## BSSTG (Nov 5, 2015)

Oooops!

Bsstg


----------



## JBI (Nov 5, 2015)

State Agencies and (NY) City Departments don't have a very good track record of inter-agency communication generally. Glad someone was paying attention.


----------



## Sifu (Nov 5, 2015)

Pop-up party???  In my days that was a keg in the woods, deep enough to stay hidden.  Usually didn't work.


----------



## ICE (Nov 5, 2015)

Can't they just have the attendees sign a waiver.  Most of them would say "Cool there's Toxic Waste"  "I never tried Toxic Waste before" "Do you smoke it, snort it, put it in a drink?  What's up with the stuff?"


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 5, 2015)

> “The thought that over 4,000 people were approved to be in an old industrial building . . . without a sprinkler system installed, defies all rational judgment.”


Unless you think there might be a chance to end the gene pool of certain people.

[h=3]Special to the Brooklyn Daily Eagle[/h]

Kids these days will do anything to have a good time.

Even if that means throwing a drug-infused rave in an abandoned warehouse that is filled with toxic waste, fails to meet fire regulations and is over capacity by 2,500 people.

That is exactly what happened this past Saturday on Halloween when CityFox, a Zurich-based entertainment company, decided to throw a massive rave inside the NuHart Plastics Factory, a deserted Greenpoint warehouse, part of which is a Superfund site.

http://www.brooklyneagle.com/articles/2015/11/5/halloween-rave-toxic-site-hits-greenpoint-hard


----------



## BSSTG (Nov 6, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> Glad someone was paying attention.


Problem is that I'm too broke to pay attention.

BS


----------

